# Anyone have warranty experience with a de-decaled bike?



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got a Le Champion Ti. I think bare Ti looks amazing so I really want to remove the decals. Wondering if anyone who has done this has also needed to make a warranty claim.


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not much help here, I own a decal removed Century Elite Ti with no warranty issues.

It's good to know this post has been up since May and so far no one has replied about getting in a pickle with warranty issues.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

potholered70 said:


> ....this post has been up since May and so far no one has replied about getting in a pickle with warranty issues.


Maybe *debadging* isn't all that popular.


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe not.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

potholered70 said:


> Not much help here, I own a decal removed Century Elite Ti with no warranty issues.
> 
> It's good to know this post has been up since May and so far no one has replied about getting in a pickle with warranty issues.


 Has anyone actually used the warranty though? One might need to ask if anyone with the Ti frame has had actual frame warranty issues, period.


----------

